
Html5 Image Glitcher - fatiherikli
https://github.com/fatiherikli/image-glitcher
======
crypteasy
Here's another image glitcher that was on HN recently with more settings.
Pretty neat concept.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6349725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6349725)

~~~
jere
Yea, I was going to post that. The extra settings are great and a demo like
this _really_ needs to start with an example photo. Direct link:
[http://snorpey.github.io/jpg-glitch/](http://snorpey.github.io/jpg-glitch/)

If you like this sort of thing, check out
[http://reddit.com/r/glitch_art/](http://reddit.com/r/glitch_art/)

Another amazing glitch art tool:
[http://larixk.nl/experiments/sort/](http://larixk.nl/experiments/sort/)

------
Ryanmf
Does anyone know of any good resources for approximating more (for want of a
better term) analog glitch effects in code? The VHS and slitscan presets in
Glitché[0] got me wondering how one might go about producing the kinds of
effects/artifacts commonly seen in scanography[1][2] and VHS
manipulation[3][4].

[0] [http://www.glitche.com](http://www.glitche.com)

[1] [http://instagram.com/p/i9wPGQGrkO/](http://instagram.com/p/i9wPGQGrkO/)

[2] [http://www.scannography.org/artists/Standke-
Jens.html](http://www.scannography.org/artists/Standke-Jens.html)

[3]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=glitch+vhs&safe=off&tbm=isch...](https://www.google.com/search?q=glitch+vhs&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ)

[4] [http://rob-sheridan.com/analog/one.html](http://rob-
sheridan.com/analog/one.html)

------
the906
Suing you for not being Accessible...jk, but you should add a button to
upload, drag and drop doesn't work for everyone.

------
jgon
Does not work in Firefox 26 on Windows. Drag and Drop works fine, glitching
the image produces no result.

------
Karunamon
Doesn't appear to work at all on Safari 7.0.1 - drag and drop works, but the
image just goes away and nothing happens once you click the "Glitch" button.

~~~
fatiherikli
I noticed. I will work on this issue.

------
sktrdie
Drag&drop isn't working on Mac Chrome.

~~~
orbitur
Works for me (OS X 10.9, latest Chrome), but the "glitching" removes the
bottom 75% of the image and only seems to manipulate the top portion.

